# What would you choose for your stbx?



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stupid question but its better than worriying about all the D crap going on. If you had the power to force your stbx w/h to read 2 books, I mean they had to sit down and really read it, what 2 books would you choose and why?


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I know a few .. but I wish not to be banned!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

His Needs: Her Needs and Divorce Remedy..... At each end of two swinging log traps:rofl:


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> His Needs: Her Needs and Divorce Remedy..... At each end of two swinging log traps:rofl:


At least I got a good laugh out of that one. I wish I was at your mindset with this thing already. A long way to go yet. Tick Tock....


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Already divorced, or it's tied up in the system, still haven't seen confirmation. I'm betting money on how long the ex wife's affair with the emo loser will last. 

The best thing you'll learn from divorce is patience and compassion towards your ex wife's weakness. So long as you don't make the mistake of jumping into another relationship you'll learn to really enjoy yourself and make the changes you see fit, be more like the incredibly attractive man you once were when she married you. 

No matter what she or anyone says you will have another chance to reconcile, you'll have many chances!..... you almost can't get rid of exes, they spring up like mold and keep coming back. It's just sometimes you need to let her go experience life and see what she's been missing. A husband who only yelled will look much better in hindsight after boyfriends who beat and manipulate. Keep that in mind! 

When you absolutely hate her and find someone new, she'll be back to c*ck block.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> you almost can't get rid of exes, they spring up like mold and keep coming back.


So True, My 1st ex tried plenty of times. So much that my 10 foot pole is only about 3 feet now.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

"Not just friends" !!!!!!!


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

vi_bride04 said:


> "Not just friends" !!!!!!!


And make her read it twice. I like it.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I would have her read The Two Towers, and Farenheit 451.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

hunter411 said:


> So True, My 1st ex tried plenty of times. So much that my 10 foot pole is only about 3 feet now.


I had a month long, long distance and platonic gf come back to try and start an affair early on in my marriage. She was just p!ssed I married the girl right after her:rofl: I tried to be nice to her but she kept bugging me with lazy communication and spamming me pictures. 

I have no doubt my ex wife will try to come back. After we separated she tried to reconnect with an ex before me who was an even bigger cheater. So.... yeah, I'm not looking forwards to that impending train wreck.

Just relax! You'll either see her again in court, later on with a new man on her arm, and even later 20lbs fatter and just as miserable as you are now. 90% chance she'll be dumb enough to either start an exit affair, if she's not cheating now, or rebound soon after and severely delay the healing process after divorce. It's like covering the grief over losing a parent with a long drinking binge. Sure it's fun at first but te pain is still there and the denial is only making it worse. 

If you want her back then show her now how you're changing by agreeing with her and giving her the divorce she wants. Act like it's nothing to you, giving her the divorce she wants is like letting her paint the kitchen whatever color she likes. You know it won't hurt you in the least and it's just agreeing with her to shut her up. After that, let her go for a year or two while you take care of yourself. Think of the final separation like an extended fast for both of you. You're going to get the hunger pangs at first but at time passes you won't need her, you'll be a wonderful interdependent man. 

Only at that point can you see her again because you want to and not because you believe you need her or any other woman in your life to feel complete. Trust me, that attitude of being nice but not chasing draws women in like flies. The real secret is that you need to work on yourself and becoming someone even you find respectable and attractive. I'm not going to make a list or drag out the details, but what I'm getting at is that you need to work on those bad habits she always complained about and you never fixed. These things take time an a lot of suffering to keep yourself away from rebound relationships but it all pays out in the end.


----------

